# Jackie Chan Music Video (Mulan DVD)



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow! I've so far watched it....twelve times? Maybe more? That is cool. Just thought I'd letcha all know!


----------



## Tripitaka of AA (Nov 1, 2004)

What is it? What to do with Mulan?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 1, 2004)

JC playing with a bo staff, doing form and singing "Make a Man Out of You" in Mandarian.


----------

